# How do I?



## lorriekay56 (Oct 31, 2006)

Post Pictures from photo bucket to the message board?


----------



## Snipes (Oct 31, 2006)

Copy and paste the circled tag in the text.


----------



## kevinr (Oct 31, 2006)

under your image, you will see three lines of text, one of which starts

copy everything in that line including the then paste it in the editor screen here...voila!  

edit: I replied to this before snipes images had loaded, so sorry for the double information


----------

